# How many times have these fish been snagged?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Never saw this in a fish before is this crystal meth spawn flys infused into its tail?????


ps fish is from arcola


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont see anything in the tail


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know about the rest of the fish but the portion of the tail in the picture looks clear.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I see the silver streaks / striations you're talking about...just a natural and unusual color variation extending into the tail. Cool pic.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought they were purple meth crystal meth spawn spacks that grew into its tail. Sorry!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

No snags.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh. I do see it now - looks like strips of crystal flash in the tail.

Pretty neat.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

All super fresh fish have that

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol I get it. I agree with FISHIN216, it's a very fresh fish.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't u guys know NOT to take Tom seriously by now?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)




----------

